# Y.O. Ranch Tragedy



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

About an hour ago, Brandon, a ranch hand at the Y.O. was killed by a red stag or Barasinga Bull. Brandon, an experienced game trapper was attempting to pull the bull off another older ranch hand, Jim Murff. 

Will post more info as I get it.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

what a tragedy. Prayers up for the Family.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers sent to friends and family of everyone involved.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great guy, killed while saving someone elses life. My thoughts go to the family and friends.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Jeeeezzzz!----Gonna pray for the family for sure!--It can happen very fast--especially when Netting over 100+ animals in heli and hog tie'in----Experience or not-- all wild and dangerous business. Been goreded myself a few times.

Be carfull out there guys--specially here in the rut--Reds-Bara- now and Fallow Sika real soon.

swamp


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Whoa...Prayers sent.

SR!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent. It can happen so fast and so many different ways. Be carefull out there guys. Had to be one hell of a guy to go out saving a buddys life.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

Sent one up for Brandon.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Prayers sent, May god bless the family and friends.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, prayers sent


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Man-o-Man.....

You just never know when you're gonna be called. Hug your wife and kids everytime you leave the house.

We'll be praying for HIS family.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Things like that can happen in a heart beat. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Prayers sent and still going>


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

prayers sent up to all involved


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

prayers sent.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*prayers*

sent


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent also.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What a hero. I heard he was only 26 years old. Very sad news. Will be praying for all that is effected by this tragedy.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*sad !*

prayers sent , sad to see an young kid called up.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Many Prayers sent to all involved, what a tragedy!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

WOW...God bless...

We all need to live for 2day, hope for tomorrow!

_"They say there's a heaven for those who will wait
Some say it's better but I say it ain't
I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints
the sinners are much more fun...

you know that only the good die young
thats what i said
i tell ya
only the good die young!"_


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

God bless him and his family. r.i.p.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.... Prayers sent.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Prayers sent.*


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

So sorry for such a tragic event. Prayers sent.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

That is tough to hear. Prayers sent for strength for the family.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

What a guy!!! Going down for a friend. That is truly heroic. My thoughts and prayers go out to all involved. 

May the DEAR LORD hold and keep this true soldier. May the DEAR LORD watch over and console his family and others involved.
Very very sad indeed.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Probably died doing what he loved and was also protecting another in the accident. Signs of a truly good person. Peace be with his family.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayer for his family. What a sad incident.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up for all and family, GOD BLESS.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

prayers sent.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very sad to hear. Prayers sent up for family and friends.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

How sad. Prayers sent up.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

What was Brandons last name ?? That hits pretty close to home since this happened real close to where I live. I see Murf all the time. Dammit. Prayers going up..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW.. Prayers on the way...


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Prayers Sent. Another good man waits at the gate for his family, friends and fellow hunters.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

They need ranch hands in heaven too....


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prayers sent & God please be with his family & friends.


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq (Jul 8, 2008)

Prayers sent and Gob bless!


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

surfspeck said:


> What was Brandons last name ?? That hits pretty close to home since this happened real close to where I live. I see Murf all the time. Dammit. Prayers going up..


Brandon Douglass. I was out there yesterday working cattle with Brandon and Murff before the incident. My prayers go out to Brandon's widow and the entire YO Ranch family.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

How sad ....prayers sent........


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Sad indeed.


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

http://dailytimes.com/story.lasso?ewcd=e4ffcadbc9456fd1#


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

Doc C said:


> Brandon Douglass. I was out there yesterday working cattle with Brandon and Murff before the incident. My prayers go out to Brandon's widow and the entire YO Ranch family.


Brandon Buchi. (Not Douglass, sorry for the mistake.)


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

The deer died of stress??? I bet........


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Condolences to his family and friends. May God Bless and help you through this terrible tragedy. You are included in many prayers on this day and hereafter.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Prayers Sent!!


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*My Condolences*

Not being snide what what a bummer.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw the obituary in the paper today, sad deal for sure. You must have Real Estate on the brain Chainsaw Chapman. LOL!!



Doc C said:


> Brandon Buchi. (Not Douglass, sorry for the mistake.)


----------

